# using Acid-Peroxide for flatpacks?



## Exibar (Sep 5, 2009)

Can I use the same method I use for y fingers but for my flatpacks as well if I crush them boforehand?

I'd rather not have to introduce Nitric Acid into my house and procedure if I can help it.

thanks!
Mike B


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is interesting me too. i can see problem with filtering as crushed material will mix with foils which will be floating. adding more hydrogen peroxide to reaction and dissolving gold alongside with base metals might be solution.?
what makes me think again is that there surely will be tin present becouse there is much of it on bottom side of flatpack. i am scraping it away to the level of flatpack but i am sure that some of it will stay on flatpack anyway.

EDIT
Prehaps people already processing them can enlight others why they choose method of their choice.


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 5, 2009)

for flatpacks this (by my experience)is one of the best ways for gold and pd---ag if and usually is present in the flatspacks one has to put the flatpacks powder in nh40h which will disolve the agcl formed with the acid peroxide--- i am sorry and i am editing my mistake:i use hcl with 30% h2o2,dissolve the gold , filter the solution(containing au and pd) and to the flatpacks powder left i add nh4oh to dissolve the agcl formed.


----------



## Gold Trail (Nov 1, 2009)

heres something i have been kicking around a while, note i havent tried it yet

with the super low cost of bleach, Hcl, and peroxide compared to Nitric acid. 

mash up you flatpacks (I have been considering this with boards (see my new shredder in the equiptment section) memory, ic chips, ect)

put your materials in a bucket, add your standard acid peroxide mixture as you would for fingers.

when the base metals are disolved, pour the ap into a filter. when filtering is complete, rinse filter with HCL to clear salts

Put any material from the filter back into bucket with mashed flatpacks

add HCL / Bleach to disolve gold filter well and drop with smb

Any thoughts? ( This has been keeping me up at night! )

Ryan


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

I am going to let the cat out of the bag, so to say.
I use a drill press with a 1/2 end grinding stone and only grind the middle and only to the base of the
chip. This cuts the bulk material way down and the base metals way down.

From my disecting the chips .5 mm at a time and viewing with 50x microscope.

Jim


----------

